# Tree Lounge



## mrnow (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello All,

Thinking about a Tree Lounge Climber. Whats everybody think? CR


----------



## dchfm123 (Oct 30, 2008)

i have one, its a piece of junk.  get a summit viper ss

Tree lounge is heavy, wide, takes forever to set up, horrible for bow hunting even with the foot platform, did I say heavy?

Honestly you will be disapointed.


----------



## LMCGATOR (Oct 31, 2008)

I Have Two And I Have A Summit Viper Ss.  If I Am Moving Around It's The Summit Hands Down.  I Have Been Leaving My Tree Lounges Attached To Real Tall Trees In Places That Are Good For Mid Day Hunts.  Once You Get Up You Don't Have To Have Guessed The Taper Just Right And They Are Real Easy To Camp Out In All Day Up High.  I Wouldn't Buy Another But The Ones I Have Are Useful.  They Are Cumbersome To Install For Sure.  That's Why I Just Leave Em In The Woods.  I Am Fortunate To Have A Pretty Secure Place And They Don't Get Stolen.


----------



## Toffy (Oct 31, 2008)

*Nods with gator*

Everything he said.
but these days, the new ones are lighter.


----------



## shop foreman (Oct 31, 2008)

I have an older one and yes the newer ones are lighter. Great sitting stand it's everything else up to that point that blows.(set up and climbing horrible) I would look at a summit or api.


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a newer one.  It is light wieght, and it is by far the most comfortable stand I have ever had.  You need somebody to show you how to work one before you make a purchase.  I would never use one without a safety harness either.  They are not good for bowhunting, even with a platform.  But they are good for rifle hunting.  I leave mine in the woods all year long.  They are a pain to move around.  I have bowhunted out of it, but it can be difficult to stand up when a deer comes out right on top of you.  If you see the deer coming from a distance, its easy to get stood up in plenty of time.  Its worth looking into.


----------



## Robk (Oct 31, 2008)

I have one for $100 if anyone is interested.

Rob


----------



## golffreak (Nov 1, 2008)

Don't do it


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Nov 1, 2008)

I love mine but it is heavy, cumbersome to carry, noisy to set up and climb, but man it's comfortable for gun hunters.  Great for an all day watch.  I leave mine in a tree for the season.  Mine is an older stand


----------



## Ed in North Ga. (Nov 1, 2008)

Best stand I have ever slept in.
and I slept alot....way too much. Its far to comfy and soft.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Nov 2, 2008)

Im about to get a summit. I have a treelounge and its the newer one and when they say lighter they mean by like 5lbs. Biggest pain in the world to set up and move. Matter of fact it takes right at two to move it and if you plan to hunt WMA's look at the summits. I will say and stand behind that they are VERY comfortable but, to move around and well heck just don't buy one. I have the bow hunting adapter (platform) and the shooting rail and to move the stand you have to remove all accessories. All I say is don't get one!


----------



## Rob Young (Nov 2, 2008)

I have API and Tree lounge old one like  both but if going to sit along time i use tree lounge its heavy but its the best for long stays


----------



## whitworth (Nov 2, 2008)

*Tree Lounge and tree stands*

I had a twenty year old Tree Lounge VCR tape I'd watch every couple of years.  They had some hunting and a demonstration of going up a tree.  
The best thing about them is they are comfortable for a long sit; for bow hunting, a little like standing at the end of a diving board twenty feet above the water, er the ground.  Much better for all day rifle hunting.

How heavy are the old Tree Lounges?  My different 90's tree stand weighs 21 pounds.  That's the price I pay for size and my slightly plus 200 pound weight, plus day pack, water, rifle or bow.  Some of those small, light tree stands wouldn't fit my backside for an hour. 

Tree stands have to be personal.  How big you are; the type of hunting you do and very importantly how you like heights.  

My seat is like that found on the Summit 180, I face the tree.  It's good for bow hunting as on my stand I can stand too, lean on the tree, and be secure.  Mine is not quite a Summit, but I bought mine when tree stands, for various reasons, were a little less expensive.


----------



## MSD (Nov 2, 2008)

no good heavy hard to put up junk.


----------



## R G (Nov 2, 2008)

I have one of the first ones before they came in green.  It is the most comfortable stand I have ever been in.  It will handle the weight of those of us who are 200 lbs. plus.  I feel safe in it even in excess of 30 feet high.


----------



## Bobhica (Nov 2, 2008)

I just got out of mine about an hour ago, and everytime I descend from a tree I wish I had a lighter stand.  It is pretty easy to climb, but a chore to put up and a bear to get down.  I leave mine in the woods because it's a pain to put up with one person.


----------



## contender* (Nov 2, 2008)

Had one and will never have another! They are heavy but the worst part IMO is when you get to the point on the tree that you stop climbing and go to turn around and sit down in the thing. Never did get comfortable doing that....


----------



## BEEVUS (Nov 3, 2008)

LMCGATOR said:


> I Have Two And I Have A Summit Viper Ss.  If I Am Moving Around It's The Summit Hands Down.  I Have Been Leaving My Tree Lounges Attached To Real Tall Trees In Places That Are Good For Mid Day Hunts.  Once You Get Up You Don't Have To Have Guessed The Taper Just Right And They Are Real Easy To Camp Out In All Day Up High.  I Wouldn't Buy Another But The Ones I Have Are Useful.  They Are Cumbersome To Install For Sure.  That's Why I Just Leave Em In The Woods.  I Am Fortunate To Have A Pretty Secure Place And They Don't Get Stolen.



I agree with  LMCGATOR.....I use my API when moving about...I have one of the first ones ever made, back when Barbara Hise still hunted, met her at Mossey Creek Hunt Club and bought right from her van....I still use it, but it's heavy, cumbersome and I always fall asleep in it....great for an all day'er.


----------



## Smokey (Nov 7, 2008)

Tree Lounge:
*Heavy *- newer models arent so bad
*Cumbersome *- at first yes but once you get use to it being on your back it's really not that big a deal.
*Ease of use* - like anything else new, it just takes a little getting use to.  My wife is terrified of heights  but she had no problem what-so-ever using the tree lounge.  She want even attempt to climb a ladder stand but will take the tree lounge to nose bleed heights
*Comfortable* -  very much so.
*Bow Hunting* - not so good.


----------



## TAG (Nov 7, 2008)

I have two summits and one older tree lounge.

I agree with most the lounge is the very comfortable and I use it for all day hunts, being 4 feet from the tree and the diving board effect takes sometime to get used to.


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 7, 2008)

i own a couple of everything...API's, summits, Treelounge (old and new) the tree lounge is the most comfortable i normally set it up in an area and leave it all season it is more of a pain to put up than the others...if i want a stand i will have to pack in and out every time it would be a summit


----------



## Dawgy_Daddy (Nov 7, 2008)

Love my Lounge,  The more you use it the easier it is to put up quickly and quietly.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 10, 2008)

Like most have said, a bit on the heavy side if you move around
alot, but very comfy after you get set up....No real "numb" back
side issues with a Tree lounge....
I used one for about 5 years....If I were in the market for a new
stand and had a location I could leave it on a tree, I would buy
another one....
I have 2 other climbers, but the TL was the most comfortable
one as far as "sitting ALL day"....


----------



## Otis (Nov 10, 2008)

I own one and love it. Practice, practice, practice. Just like shooting, you have to know your equipement. I take mine everywhere.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Nov 19, 2008)

I wouldn't buy another one.


----------



## MItransplant (Nov 19, 2008)

dchfm123 said:


> i have one, its a piece of junk.  get a summit viper ss
> 
> Tree lounge is heavy, wide, takes forever to set up, horrible for bow hunting even with the foot platform, did I say heavy?
> 
> Honestly you will be disapointed.




Ditto!!!!!


----------



## BBD 25 (Nov 19, 2008)

Like it for all day hunting; but loud and heavy. Like my summit much better


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Nov 20, 2008)

If ya decide you gotta have one, I've got one 4SALE!! Pm me


----------



## 25.06 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the older style and love it for gun hunting. I usually leave mine on the tree while hunting that area. Not so good if you put up and take down every hunt.


----------



## Will-dawg (Nov 20, 2008)

I've had mine for over 10 years and love it!!!  Don't know why everyone says it is so heavy.  It does take a little getting used to but it is well worth it.  With a little practice you can have it on your tree in under three minutes without making a sound.  I say it is a great investment.


----------



## Tate22 (Nov 27, 2008)

If you like the Tree Lounge, you would LOVE the Gunslinger.  It faces the tree, so no turning around 20 ft up a tree and sits the same, like a recliner.  I've got 2 and wouldn't buy nothing else.


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 27, 2008)

Tate22 said:


> If you like the Tree Lounge, you would LOVE the Gunslinger.  It faces the tree, so no turning around 20 ft up a tree and sits the same, like a recliner.  I've got 2 and wouldn't buy nothing else.




I have sat in both Hunting and would rather have the Tree lounger any day......
Way to different stands.  Weight! Ease of carry! 
I like my back to the tree personally. 

To me the Slinger should be a Lock on stand! to bulky to carry in and out daily.


----------



## Allen Waters (Nov 27, 2008)

like Tate22 said if you want a treelounge look at and you will get instead a GUNSLINGER i love mine just a little heavy and harder to move from tree to tree. if you need mobility get a summit viper with a footrest. but for long days the gunslinger has my vote hands down!!! like a laz-e-boy recliner.  the summit is pretty comfy too but not like the gunslinger.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Nov 27, 2008)

who wants to sell their TL? price? must have bowhunting attachment


----------



## gobblingghost (Nov 28, 2008)

I have had a tree lounge. 
Plus side Comfortable, can buy an adjustable bar for climbing
Min. Heavy, Hard to setup by yourself, like a diving board when stand up, knew someone that shot his foot with a rifle. "had his feet prop up and did not see them in the scope. he did not have the bow attachment"
My choice is a gunslinger.
Min. a bit heavy
plus Comfortable, quite climbing, easy climbing, the company makes bow stand that you can face either way. I have bow hunted out of my gunslinger.


----------



## iron stob (Nov 28, 2008)

docs recliner


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have been hunting with a TL for 15 yrs and love it !! I have two of them one old one and a new one. I weigh 160lbs and lug mine deep into the woods  and put it up and take it down every time I hunt by myself . I hunt on a bow only WMA and have shot 2 deer out of it this year. They are great stands and would buy another one. If you get one get in your back yard and practice climbing. The new ones have a pin that keeps the mid section pulled up and makes it easier to climb. I would rather have comfort than a lighter stand. If my skrawny butt can hall it a half a mile into the woods then anybody can.


----------



## deedly (Dec 4, 2008)

Bobhica said:


> I just got out of mine about an hour ago, and everytime I descend from a tree I wish I had a lighter stand.  It is pretty easy to climb, but a chore to put up and a bear to get down.  I leave mine in the woods because it's a pain to put up with one person.



 I showed a friend my tree lounge and let him climb in it in the back yard. He got up about 7 feet and decided to come down. No matter what he did or how I coached he could only go up. He couldn't climb down. Had to get a ladder to get him out. Good he wasn't in the woods alone. Also glad he went for a test run...


----------



## old florida gator (Dec 4, 2008)

I bought my tree lounge about 4 years ago I ALSO love it the more I use it, It is no doubt the safest stand out there. I am 64 years old and I admit it is a bit tough hauling it to the tree, but once there and set up I would not want anything else accept to see Mr. Big show up AND I SHOOT HIM WITH NO TRAIL TO FOLLOW.  

THE ONLY WAY YOU COULD HURT YOURSELF IS TO PURPOSELY JUMP OFF THE STAND, WHILE UP THE TREE. 
I REALLY LIKE THE TREE NEST AND THE FOOT ADAPTOR.
WISH IT WAS A BIT LIGHTER IN WEIGHT.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 4, 2008)

deedly said:


> I showed a friend my tree lounge and let him climb in it in the back yard. He got up about 7 feet and decided to come down. No matter what he did or how I coached he could only go up. He couldn't climb down. Had to get a ladder to get him out. Good he wasn't in the woods alone. Also glad he went for a test run...


 I've saw the same thing before..I cant figure out what the problem is


----------



## Coon Dog (Dec 5, 2008)

*everyone climbing with it*



Katera73 said:


> I have been hunting with a TL for 15 yrs and love it !! I have two of them one old one and a new one. I weigh 160lbs and lug mine deep into the woods  and put it up and take it down every time I hunt by myself . I hunt on a bow only WMA and have shot 2 deer out of it this year. They are great stands and would buy another one. If you get one get in your back yard and practice climbing. The new ones have a pin that keeps the mid section pulled up and makes it easier to climb. I would rather have comfort than a lighter stand. If my skrawny butt can hall it a half a mile into the woods then anybody can.



everyone hates them because they try to go up and down the tree with it extended all the way out if i had to use it that way i would hate mine as well everyone on here has them for sell all the time and all i can think about is they must not be climbing with them the proper way or they would love them you have to slide the bottom up into the center piece slide the middle up and set pin when you get its not hard to let it all out to hunt and just slide it all back to come down very easy and fast all try it and yall want have them on the swap&sell  bet cha


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Dec 5, 2008)

i have an older one and I love it. yea it is heavy and yea it is cumbersome, but i knew it when i purchased it. i am not a little short skiny fellow by no means and i am not a real big fan of regular 2 piece stands. so i bougt a tree lounge.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Dec 5, 2008)

*I've got both*



Coon Dog said:


> everyone hates them because they try to go up and down the tree with it extended all the way out if i had to use it that way i would hate mine as well everyone on here has them for sell all the time and all i can think about is they must not be climbing with them the proper way or they would love them you have to slide the bottom up into the center piece slide the middle up and set pin when you get its not hard to let it all out to hunt and just slide it all back to come down very easy and fast all try it and yall want have them on the swap&sell  bet cha



I have two of the TL's that I've had for at least 15 years now.  I got so use to them that I can have them on or off the tree - by myself - (what's up with that) in 5 minutes.  Now - it sure isn't going to be a quiet process but it is quick.  As others have said, as long as you pull the second bar under your behind they are a breeze to climb.  I actually take a cinch strap and pull it up there and release it up top to slide the rest out.  Make sure both the back bar knobs are tight every time you get ready to climb and you can be very quiet going up.  When I went out to WY a couple years ago, I even pulled my sleeping bag up and got in it and was able to hunt very comfortably all day in 15 degrees, with about a 15 mile an hour wind and snowing all day - no problem.   Once you get use to it, turning around is absolutely no problem.  Absolutely the most comfortable stand for long stays and you can make great shots out of it due to the ability to prop up really easy.  Biggest drawback in my opinion is the hard right shot.  It can be done great once you get turned over but it's a pretty big chore to get there and it's not a fast proposition.

All that being said, I did buy a Summit Viper SS this year to try as I'm getting older now and the weight of the TL is getting to be an issue.  For mobility and weight you just can't beat it.  Also, another advantage over the TL is that you really have a good place to lay your gun handy rather than across your body or in the gun holder on a TL (where its a bit unyieldy to get it up and ready).  Much faster and quieter setup than the TL even though I don't have as much experience with it yet.  You do have to guess the angle setup a little better as there isn't a safe way to make an adjustment after you get up there like you can with a TL but I guess I'll get better at that as I get use to it.

If I were starting out fresh - the Summit is hands down the better choice.  It does have a few disadvantages though.  First, the rubber cable cover is already wearing off at the point where the stand comes in contact with it.  I don't see this stand lasting 15 years in any stretch of the imagination like the TL did without replacing that puppy about every other year.  Second, I might have been happier with the bigger one because I think the foot rest is just too short.  Pretty surprising because I'm only 5'6 and it's too short for me even.  They make a foot rest extension so I'm assuming that's pretty much a necessity.  Also, the TL is much better to carry size wise because it packs up smaller.  The Summitt seems to catch on every low bush around while trying to pack it in - probably because I am so short.  The weight difference more than makes up for that though.  All that being said though - the Summit is far and away the better stand IMHO.  I absolutely loved playing with it this year.  You won't be seeing me sell my TL's any time soon though.  They still have their place in my book.


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 6, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> I've saw the same thing before..I cant figure out what the problem is



Ive seen people have trouble climbing it too.... Its different feeling i guess I think the people that have trouble are scared of heights...cause when you stand on the foot climber it is angled down and it almost feels like you are going to fall back when you have to lift up the TL if its not slid in....the way I like  to climb it is slide the middle part all the way up...the left hand lifts the back and my right is higher up then its just sit down stand up....just as easy as climbing in my summit.


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 7, 2008)

Have used the lounge since they were invented.The best for all-day use.Lousy for bow,but good for crossbow.I`m 5ft.7,150 lbs.,62 years old.I still lug`um up N.Ga.mountains,but until recently,didn`t mind it.I`m going to lighter APIs next year.I have to get TWO stands in place,mine and the wife`s.They are easy to set up,climb with,and the safest,in my book.If you happen to pass out in it,you`ll still be in it.Yeah,they`re heavy.So what.Seems like the younger,so-called "macho"guys want everything to be easy.I`ll still always be partial to the lounges,and will welcome them in a situation where they would not be moved every trip.Even Margaret Hice,the owner,said to me"I know that not everybody likes tree lounges,just like not everybody likes the same rifle".


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Dec 7, 2008)

Best stand out there. I currently have 4 and I am always looking to buy more.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 7, 2008)

yellowhammer said:


> Have used the lounge since they were invented.The best for all-day use.Lousy for bow,but good for crossbow.I`m 5ft.7,150 lbs.,62 years old.I still lug`um up N.Ga.mountains,but until recently,didn`t mind it.I`m going to lighter APIs next year.I have to get TWO stands in place,mine and the wife`s.They are easy to set up,climb with,and the safest,in my book.If you happen to pass out in it,you`ll still be in it.Yeah,they`re heavy.So what.Seems like the younger,so-called "macho"guys want everything to be easy.I`ll still always be partial to the lounges,and will welcome them in a situation where they would not be moved every trip.Even Margaret Hice,the owner,said to me"I know that not everybody likes tree lounges,just like not everybody likes the same rifle".


Margaret and Bob were hunting in the same club my dad and brothers were members of when they made the 1st one. This was the S&W Hunting Club in Wilkes County. Both of my brothers and my dad still have theirs from way back....and still use them. Even those to me aren't THAT heavy. I've hunted out of them as well. You can't beat the comfort. My oldest brother has always been 300+ lbs and he never had a problem hunting out of his. He's a bit older (and heavier) now and doesn't hunt much anymore. I don't think he'd fit in it now...LOL! Like a couple here have said, they can be aggravating to set up until you 'master' it. Then it can be done in just a few minutes. My middle brother has climbed 40-50 ft up before and has killed plenty of deer from that height. 

My dad still recalls the story about the 1st time the Hice's brought one to the deer camp. Everyone sort of snickered and laughed at it. Bob and Margaret rode to town to grab some lunch and everyone took turns going up and down a tall pine tree in front of the cabin. Before long, EVERYBODY in the club had one.


----------



## goodenclass81 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am the son in-law of Bob and Margaret Hice. I married into the family almost 25 years and I have hunted out of a Tree Lounge for 26 years. I was fortunate to watch Bob's dream turn into reality. Over the years, there have been several changes in the Tree-Lounge but one thing that Bob strived to maintain was safety and comfort for the hunters that used his product. Deer stands are more or less a personal item and everyone has their own preference in what they want to hunt out of. This coming May will be three years since my father-in-law passed away, but Margaret is still keeping Bob's creation alive. The family and I appreciate all of you dedicated customers of Tree Lounge and wish you all the best in your hunting experience.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 20, 2008)

I wouldn't own anything else other then a TL, the comfort is top notch, and I have never had a problem bow hunting with it. I can have mine put together in two minutes, it only loud if u make it loud. I feel very safe in it even when bowhunting and having to stand on the "diving board", mine is pretty sturdy don't jump on it like a diving board and it will not have that effect. Highly recommend this stand!!


----------



## jclark (Dec 20, 2008)

there's a 4 lounges for $500 deal over on the swap & sell that just came up.  Thats alot of loungin'!


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 20, 2008)

Friend of mine found one beside the road. Went hunting with it a couple of times and fell down the tree with it . Sold it to another guy and he done the samething don't know were it is know.  Go for the api shooting star great stand for gun are bow. It is also light to carry.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 21, 2008)

Been hunting out of one for 15 years and never once fell down a tree with mine, they must not have known how to use it


----------



## deramey67 (Dec 24, 2008)

love mine also have one for sale with bow attachment if any one is interested. But will always highly recommendthe lounger


----------

